# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar

## yanirazl

Pagina1.jpgEstimado(a) señor(a):  Por encargo de nuestro cliente APLA  Arreglo Productivo Local del Alcohol en asociación con la Agencia de Promoción de Exportaciones e Inversiones de Brasil  - APEX, nos complace invitar a los protagonistas de la agroindustria en combustibles renovables, al evento denominado *Biocombustibles: Tecnología de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azúcar* a desarrollarse los días 17 y 18 de noviembre en las instalaciones del Gran Hotel El Golf & _Convention Center_ en la ciudad de Trujillo.  El objetivo de esta iniciativa es la promoción de los productos y servicios de las empresas que participan en el evento, para incentivar el intercambio de oportunidades técnicas y comerciales que puedan agregar valor a la cadena agroindustrial de la caña de azúcar y de los combustibles renovables de Perú y Brasil. Agradeceremos confirmar su asistencia aquí e indicarnos su interés de reunión con las empresas brasileñas a este correo.    Para conocer más sobre las empresas que agrupa APLA / APEX lo invitamos ingresar aquí.  Cordialmente,    *Yanira Zumarán Leureyros* Formación, Capacitación y Eventos    Celular    + 51 1 97539 - 9408  | Nextel      1000*512 E-mail      yanira.zumaran@didacticaltraining.com | didacticaltsac@yahoo.es Web        www.didacticaltraining.com  __________________________________________________  _______________________________________ Este correo electrónico y/o el material adjunto es para uso exclusivo de la persona o entidad a la que expresamente se le ha enviado, y puede contener información confidencial o material privilegiado. Si usted no es el destinatario legítimo del mismo, por favor repórtelo inmediatamente al remitente del correo  y bórrelo. Cualquier revisión, retransmisión, difusión o cualquier otro uso de este correo, por personas o entidades distintas a las del destinatario legítimo, queda expresamente prohibido. Este correo electrónico no pretende ni debe ser considerado como SPAM. Temas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Variedades de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar Biocombustibles: Tecnologia de la Agroindustria Productora y Procesadora de la Caña de Azucar

----------

